# hello



## wolverine8 (Mar 22, 2006)

i just wanted to introduce myself and hopefully have some fun on this forum. a little bit about myself, i have been lifting 5 or six years now. i am working on personal training certificate, and currently employed in at a local gym. i also train for mixed material arts and did some trainig for boxing. hopefully one day i can get some money from mma. i guess i don't know what else to say at this time.


----------



## GFR (Mar 22, 2006)

Wolverine8 Welcome to IM


----------



## topolo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2006)

wolverine8 welcome to IM!


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Mar 22, 2006)

welcome


----------



## MyK (Mar 28, 2006)

Welcome to IM!


----------

